# Ceuper (mild nudity)



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

Meet... Ceuper. 








​

 *Name:*  Ceuper Arman
*Gender:  *Male
*Species:*  Canid _(Canis sapiens) _
*Birthday: *April 17th, 1987

*Appearance:  *Lightweight build, about 140 lbs and 5â€™6â€. Ceuper is slim and agile, preferring cardiac exercise and martial arts to body building. Overall he closely resembles a bipedal coyote, both in coloration and muzzle shape, which is long and narrow. His well groomed fur is a combination of light greys, browns and creams. Stomach is cream coloured while back is speckled grey. Shoulders, legs, arms and muzzle are a warm brown. His ears are large and pointed. Eyes are large and golden. 

Overall his head takes on slightly human qualities. The skull is slightly larger to allow for the increased brain size. There are more muscles devoted to facial muscle control; especially around the mouth. Some minor differences between traditional candids exist, such as flatter teeth and weaker jaws. Internal anatomical differences are numerous and wonâ€™t be covered here. 

There are many differences between the _Canis sapiens  _body structure and a humans. Superficially, the coccyx extends into a full tail, the feet are digitigrade, and the legs are structured in a canine fashion, with powerful thighs and long, narrow ankles. Reproductive organs have a similar compromise. The phallus is human shaped, with a slight knot, and recessed in a protective sheath. There is no baculum. Contemporary clothing accounts for all of these features. Usually an area near the back of pants is cut to allow for the tail and a belt is looped over the top. Shoes are rarely worn except for protection. 


*Personality:  *An introvert by nature, Ceuper is often awkward around others. Conversely, he loves to be with company and could be called an extrovert at heart. This can pose some difficulties. He is extremely sensitive, takes negativity in general very poorly, and often makes others feel as if they need to reassure him over the smallest things. Denying this vigorously, Ceuper often attempts to separate himself from his perceived flaws and put on an attitude which only thinly veils his emotionality. 

As implied, Ceuper does not just take negativity toward himself with difficulty. Quick to empathize with everyone (and everything) around him, Ceuper will be the first to pick up on the â€˜vibeâ€™ of a place or person. This is backed by his caring heart, and he will often place himself in less than desirable situations in order to help someone else. This is also one of Ceuperâ€™s most endearing traits and causes him to be well liked, or loved, by most. He is a friend who will always be at your side. 

Ceuper is a strongly identified homosexual, and has been for as long as he can remember. He has an intensely monogamous passion and love for his mate, and discards the stereotypical homosexual promiscuity. His orientation, sensitivity and compassion can often land him in unfortunate places and this is his biggest struggle in life. His caring and honesty lend him many close friends, however. 


*Likes:  *Long walks on the beach, candlelit dinners and hot chocolate in front of a fireplaceâ€¦ Just kidding, Ceuper doesnâ€™t roll like that! Ceuper`s main interest is always his mate, Dathan, sometimes to obsessive proportions. Besides that, heâ€™s an avid `creataholic`, dabbling in everything from visual art to writing and acting. This wide spread of interests often makes him feel like he has nothing to show for his efforts because he feels as though he hasnâ€™t mastered one single thing. 

Dathan often reassures him that he has enough talents to choose whatever he wants to do, but ever the self doubter when it comes to creativity, Ceuper is often unmoved. He chose to pursue multiple creative venues in university, as well, and with no real direction his life feels somewhat stagnant as he moves from one low paying job to another. Obviously, Ceuper has problems with decisiveness. Heâ€™s currently applying at a graphic design company which specializes in advertising. 




*Mate*

*Name:*  Dathan Louis 
*Gender:  *Male
*Species:*  Canid _(Canis sapiens) _
*Birthday: *December 28th, 1986

*Appearance: * As a member of _Canis erectus_, Dathan is very similar in anatomy to Ceuper. The most apparent difference is his deep, chocolate-brown fur coloration. This extends over his entire body, though fades to a lighter golden brown around his stomach, thighs, shoulders and muzzle. There is a light cream patch around his belly button which Ceuper endlessly adores. 

  Dathan is slightly stouter all around compared with his mate. His ears are pointy but slightly smaller than Ceuperâ€™s. He has a more wolf-like muzzle which is shorter and broader than his companion, and is more bulked out all around, weighing in at 160 lbs. He stands at an identical 5â€™6â€, however. Dathan also takes an interest in cardiac exercise but is less adept at martial arts, preferring traditional muscular exercise, which probably accounts for most of his extra weight. This also gives him slightly visible muscular definition through his fur but one would be hard pressed to label him a body builder. His eye color is deep brown, matching his fur. 


*Personality:  *On first meeting, Dathan may seem like the more stoic of the duo. This isnâ€™t far from the truth, but Dathan has no lack of emotional and intellectual depth beneath his dark fur and quiet demeanour. Dathan takes an intelligent and focused approach to life, quietly observing situations before making brilliant and decisive manoeuvres. Most do not know that he has been routinely tested at a 160 plus IQ. Generally enjoying the position as a background observer, Dathan mostly associates with close friends and family, preferring to stay away from large groups. 

  The friends he does see know Dathan as a warm, inviting and witty individual, however. He has a deep seated caring for others, and while not as reckless as Ceuper at jumping into sticky situations, Dathan often puts other people before himself. He takes relationships seriously and will never let a friend down. 

  His sometimes takes himself too seriously, as well, and can suppress painful emotions until they build to a dangerous crescendo. At these points Dathan can become outright violent and unpredictable, which has led to some unfortunate situations. Usually heâ€™s in touch with his wide array of vivid emotions, however, and prefers to express himself through carefully composed music. His â€˜wildâ€™ emotions are often released in bed, too, as Dathan has a voracious sexual appetite. 


*Likes:  *Dathanâ€™s passions are his mate and his music. While not as obsessive as Ceuper, Dathan has a constant, deep passion for his life companion which isnâ€™t always outwardly obvious. Regardless, even his friends who see him make his constant witty jabs at Ceuper know that he would put his life on the line, or more, for his lover. 

  Despite Dathanâ€™s intellectual genius, in no place is his stunning IQ more apparent than in his music. A deep adorer of all styles, Dathan can play a huge variety of instruments, yet his most passionate work is done with composition. He loves to mix and mingle with every kind of creation from experimental electronic to bluegrass and folk. Despite Ceuperâ€™s urgings, Dathan has never released his music and prefers to keep it a private affair. 

  Besides his love for music, Dathan likes to simply make things better. Often undertaking a household improvement, or petitioning against an environmental problem, Dathan loves to get involved with things and stretch his intellectual muscles. Enjoying the psychological and compassionate concepts in the mental health field, Dathan is employed with a well paying job as a therapist at a local counselling center. 




Congratulations if you read all that blather. Figured _someone _might find it of interest. I'll update with a picture of Dathan when it's finished.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 22, 2009)

Updated with picture of Dathan.


----------



## iamflak (May 12, 2009)

.......*throws away piece of bread he is eating*


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 13, 2009)

So that's what you look like from the neck down! 

Sick work mate.


----------

